# Boots



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I know this has been a topic here before. But I decided to go on a limb and try something new to me. For the last seven years or so I'd by the $50 pair of waterproof boots at Wally World. They'd usually last 8-12 months before letting sewage in. Not bad for the price.

Decided to buy these:http://www.rockyboots.com/rocky-men...work-boot/RKYK076.html?dwvar_RKYK076_color=22

Got them today, so the test begins. Overall they seem to be very well constructed, comfy off the bat, but heavy with the steel toe. I crushed my right foot with an older water softener a month ago, split the step under me in half. 

The one thing I can see as a fail is the stupid cussion on the side. When cleaning a drain I sit on the innerside of my right foot. Might wear out quick.

Yes Red Wings are good, but have had bad luck myself.

Thoughts? Anyone try these before?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

You need to spend money on boots man. At least get Cats for $100. Protect your feet.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

When I first started, I purchased the $50 boots they lasted about 6 months. But by 3 they where almost worn. After that I was told you can keep buying the $50 boots or spend the money and actually protect your feet and have some cushion when you use a shovel. All I buy now is the wolverine Wellingtons cost around $140 and last about 16 -18 months


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbup:Chippewa Boots...:thumbup:

:thumbup:Made in Murica!:thumbup:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Thorogood boots are excellent. Wore red wings for years. Switched to thorogoods. Union made In U.S.A. Slightly cheaper than red wings, which are now made in China or U.S.A. depending on model. Irish setter are more affordable red wing line but all made in China. Very happy with my thorogoods. Will buy more


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> :thumbup:Chippewa Boots...:thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup:Made in Murica!:thumbup:


Ya just have to make sure the ones you buy are truly made in 'Murica. The difference is the imported ones have a very weak Indian stamp whereas the made in USA has a very deep and defined Indian stamp. I made this mistake once when replacing my worn out ones and the difference was night and day.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been sporting the wolverine buccaneer Wellingtons for the last 4 years now. Solid boot and comfy with the multi shocks plus the water proof is almost as good as GORE-TEX to wjere i can be standing in wster repairing a buried main for a few hours. Don't think their mad in America anymore though.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Whatever brand, spend the money. Redwings have been my preferred brand for a long time. Cleaned and oiled regularly, they will last years. I think a pair of Redwings lasted me 10 years or more back in the late 80's early 90's. Maintenance was key, although living close to a Redwing store made it easier. Do they still have free oil and cleaning stations at Redwing stores?


----------



## Pac-12 (May 10, 2015)

TIMBERLAND PRO ENDURANCE, homie


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Ya just have to make sure the ones you buy are truly made in 'Murica. The difference is the imported ones have a very weak Indian stamp whereas the made in USA has a very deep and defined Indian stamp. I made this mistake once when replacing my worn out ones and the difference was night and day.


They are also labeled "Made in USA"

I have these...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> Whatever brand, spend the money. Redwings have been my preferred brand for a long time. Cleaned and oiled regularly, they will last years. I think a pair of Redwings lasted me 10 years or more back in the late 80's early 90's. Maintenance was key, although living close to a Redwing store made it easier. Do they still have free oil and cleaning stations at Redwing stores?



Redwing has gone downhill since they started making some of their boots in China. The style I wore is made in the US and they are the most waterproof boots I have ever worn, but the soles are crap. I went through a pair a year or less and you cant resole them. 

I switched to Rockies and my opinion is still up in the air about them.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have red wing model 606 and 608 I love them both. They can be resoled for about 50-60 dollars and at my red wing store where I bought them I was told that I could bring them in once a month for a free cleaning and oil, they also give free shoelaces. I don't use the free cleaning I just make sure to do it myself with minkoil on a regular basis. They run me just over 200 dollars a pair but I love them. My models 606 and 608 are both made in America.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tell ya what, I thought about wearing these new boots today, glad I wore my old ones. Brought my van down to a buddies house to do some work... muffler, u-joint, front breaks. Rockies aren't broken in, and no need for waterproof. Wally ones just started wicking sewage week before last. 

I paid $129 for these new ones, figured I'd give them a shot. Jury is obviously still out.

I'll have to check up on some others mentioned here if these don't work out.

IMHO, your boots are one of the most important tools you can invest in.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Pacificpipes said:


> You need to spend money on boots man. At least get Cats for $100. Protect your feet.


do those beep when you walk backward......:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Work day 1 wearing them. Considering the insulation my feet kept pretty cool, feet didn't get sore or fatigued at all.... But much heavier, and slightly larger than what I'm use to. Ended up getting to know a tight crawl pretty well today, but they didn't get in the way at all.

Can't base an opinion on just 1 day, but not disappointed overall. I like the stitching, tread doesn't collect a butt load of dirt, and the handy dandy "spurs?" to kick them off at the end of the day is a nice touch.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Justin original work boots made in America! The most comfortable boots I have. Also wolverine U.S.A made. I've been wanting to try this.

http://www.wolverine.com/US/en/technology-carbonmax/


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

cjtheplumber said:


> Justin original work boots made in America! The most comfortable boots I have. Also wolverine U.S.A made. I've been wanting to try this.
> 
> http://www.wolverine.com/US/en/technology-carbonmax/


That is the other brand I've used. A pair of Redwings for many years, then a pair of Wolverines (again, for many years) and now I'm back to a pair of Redwings that are perhaps 5 yrs old. Both last many years if taken care of.


----------



## FlatRateFC (Aug 18, 2015)

I like the Titans

http://www.topworkboots.com/


----------



## T Bone (Sep 12, 2013)

I cannot believe anyone hasn't mentioned them yet but Keen are by far the most comfortable boots I've worn.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

T Bone said:


> I cannot believe anyone hasn't mentioned them yet but Keen are by far the most comfortable boots I've worn.



Love my Keens, have a couple pairs if Merrills also


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Dakota quad comfort withe rubber tow caps. I get a year out of them. I used to get three years while doing service. I used to oil them every few days.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

cjtheplumber said:


> Justin original work boots made in America! The most comfortable boots I have. Also wolverine U.S.A made. I've been wanting to try this.
> 
> http://www.wolverine.com/US/en/technology-carbonmax/


I looked at those and almost went with them. The 8" is my minimum... not a bad looking boot.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Best boots I ever had. 
http://www.danner.com/product/work/


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

The best boots I've ever owned were danners, that being said, I just retired a pair of redwings I work to the bitter end. Infact... I wore them so long they finally failed at work and I had to buy a pair, I replaced them with red wings (I was across the street from a store) however pdx made me regret the purchase when I saw the danners... Next pair will be danners. Intact my winter boots are danners.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's funny how many of the brands mentioned here I have had over the years...
Many of them were the most gawd awful most uncomfortable or literally disintegrating before their time boots I've ever had...

I hope your experience is different, but they were so bad that I wouldn't have, and didn't go back again...

Face it!
your feet are important...
You are on them all day and boots that leak, make your feet uncomfortable, and lack cushioning and support, can affect your productivity...

Good Boots are a good tool you should have...
You may have to spend more to get them but when you find them you'll know it. Your feet will thank you...


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thorogood all the way. I just bought my second pair. These last at least 2 years. I have had all different brands. These are made over sea but seem to hold up for me.


----------



## johnsan (Oct 14, 2015)

hello dear,i also want to know about best work boots ,can u give me some knowlede about best work boots,thanx


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

johnsan said:


> hello dear,i also want to know about best work boots ,can u give me some knowlede about best work boots,thanx


Your going to get asked for an intro. tsk tsk


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Wolverine is all ill buy...


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Thinking about grabbing a pair of steel toes as my next pair.


----------



## johnmeto (Oct 13, 2015)

Whatever brand, spend the money.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still wearing my bates combat boots that were issued in 2007 at MCRD San Diego. Many many miles on these babies. Probably on 20th set of laces. Still waterproof


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I didn't care for those Air Krulak's. Hated the old jungle boots too. Still have my leathers from boot camp too, so comfortable, but not waterproof.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm on my second pair of rocky boots. Work in the mud and snow never got my feet wet and the remained comfortable to the end. So no complaints here.


----------



## johnsan (Oct 14, 2015)

i love titans
http://www.top-work-boots.com/

thanx for this information...


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

johnsan said:


> i love titans
> http://www.top-work-boots.com/
> 
> thanx for this information...


Who are you?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

wharfrat said:


> Who are you?


Johnsan is not a plumber. Modern day Al Bundy. I vote for link delete and a ban.


----------



## anda (Nov 28, 2015)

For toughness assurance - .......................................

Keen are powerful boots as well but Timberland seem to rule...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

anda said:


> For toughness assurance
> 
> Keen are powerful boots as well but Timberland seem to rule...


Why don't you


----------



## OBrien Plumbing (Nov 17, 2015)

Redwing all the way. I drop them off for a free cleaning ever three to four weeks depending on work schedule.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Johnsan is not a plumber. Modern day Al Bundy. I vote for link delete and a ban.


 











It is not up for a vote. But he is gone.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Why did you edit redwoods post? Only had an acronym.


----------



## Don Johanson (Dec 1, 2015)

Honestly I'm a fan of Timberland boots. I just recently bought a pair from [link removed] and they've turned out to be pretty good so far. They're comfortable and see to be holding up to the wear and tear.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Don Johanson said:


> Honestly I'm a fan of Timberland boots. I just recently bought a pair from [link removed] and they've turned out to be pretty good so far. They're comfortable and see to be holding up to the wear and tear.


Hey Don, tubs just called me to inform me that you did not do an intro, so turn off your Phil Collins LP and head over to the intro section.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyways your probably a cum spammer anyways, just wanted to poke fun at your name


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Not sure it matters anymore but quoting the spammer makes it harder to remove. Dont feed the troll


----------



## Don Johanson (Dec 1, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> Anyways your probably a cum spammer anyways, just wanted to poke fun at your name


Nah I'm not a spammer. You're definitely a very offensive person though. Should I put a more thorough reason for why I believe the work boots I selected is a very good choice for those working in an industry that requires physical labor? What makes you believe that I'm a spammer anyway? 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/new-community-55114/#post835938 Here is my intro which I wasn't know was actually required to post on the forums.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Don Johanson said:


> Nah I'm not a spammer. You're definitely a very offensive person though. Should I put a more thorough reason for why I believe the work boots I selected is a very good choice for those working in an industry that requires physical labor? What makes you believe that I'm a spammer anyway? http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/new-community-55114/#post835938 Here is my intro which I wasn't know was actually required to post on the forums.


 First off I would like to apologize, the cum was supposed to say scum. I made the comments before you did an intro, which most on here will tell you is standard practice. The reason I believed you were a spammer was the no intro and the link out of the blue, and your bio was very vague. So again , sorry for the offensive comment ,although I thought the Miami Vice reference was pretty funny.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Don Johanson said:


> Nah I'm not a spammer. You're definitely a very offensive person though. Should I put a more thorough reason for why I believe the work boots I selected is a very good choice for those working in an industry that requires physical labor? What makes you believe that I'm a spammer anyway?
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/new-community-55114/#post835938 Here is my intro which I wasn't know was actually required to post on the forums.


Your right he is offensive, and always hasta have the last word, and knows everything about everthing. He is an inspector! Lol

Now he is backpeddling,, I'm sorry.....lol


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> First off I would like to apologize, the cum was supposed to say scum. I made the comments before you did an intro, which most on here will tell you is standard practice. The reason I believed you were a spammer was the no intro and the link out of the blue, and your bio was very vague. So again , sorry for the offensive comment ,although I thought the Miami Vice reference was pretty funny.


...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Your right he is offensive, and always hasta have the last word, and knows everything about everthing. He is an inspector! Lol
> 
> Now he is backpeddling,, I'm sorry.....lol



Not back peddling, just apologizing . There I go again with the last word


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumber said:


> ...
> 
> Now that's funny


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Not sure it matters anymore but quoting the spammer makes it harder to remove. Dont feed the troll


Even you thought he was a spammer.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Even you thought he was a spammer.


You can't tell me what I thought, that's ridiculous.

I was simply stating the fact that quoting spam is bad. Not sure why 100%, but I do know it makes it a PIA for moderators to fully remove the spam.

I was told this by a moderator of this site.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

johnsan said:


> i love titans
> http://www.no-repeated-link.org/
> 
> thanx for this information...










Don Johanson said:


> Honestly I'm a fan of Timberland boots. I just recently bought a pair from http://no-repeated-link.org and they've turned out to be pretty good so far. They're comfortable and see to be holding up to the wear and tear.


Seems like the same person to me. Seems like they are just trying to promote their website for boots.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Bought Rockies for years, but they started cutting too many corners. Been using GA. boots for quite a while. Last pair lasted 7 yrs, & I'm on year 2 with this pair, feel like slippers.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Joash said:


> I like Timberland while working. Visit http://www.best-workbootsguide.com/ for more info.


That would be your website of course. Of course we're not going to bother so you wasted your time.


----------



## Leaky Lou (Jan 1, 2016)

I buy all my boots "used" on eBay or Craigslist. Someone is always dying somewhere. Some folks just buy a good pair of boots and never break them in, either way, I won't pay list price for $300 boots ever again. I'm too tight and I don't feel many of my favorite brands are worth their asking prices anymore. 

Belleville hot weather (military style boot) for summer and finish work (light color sole). 

Redwings or Chippewa loggers for winter/fall.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Leaky Lou said:


> I buy all my boots "used" on eBay or Craigslist. Someone is always dying somewhere. Some folks just buy a good pair of boots and never break them in, either way, I won't pay list price for $300 boots ever again. I'm too tight and I don't feel many of my favorite brands are worth their asking prices anymore.
> 
> Belleville hot weather (military style boot) for summer and finish work (light color sole).
> 
> Redwings or Chippewa loggers for winter/fall.


If you get 2 years out of $300 boots it works out to about .57 cents a day. Well worth not inheriting somebody's foot fungus to me.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I just got a pair of 8" Timberland Pro Boondock boots with the composite toe. Didn't need to break them in and the insulation really thick. I think the list price on them is $300+/-. I have a friend that works for Timberland so I didn't pay anywhere near that but so far They seem worth it. I am going to need to get a different pair for the spring, something with less insulation.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I never liked the Redwings just were not comfortable to me. The Chippewas were ok wore them a couple years. Now all I wear are the timberland pro helix. Most comfortable shoes I've ever owned. And being a big man comfortable shoes make all the difference. I get about 2 years per pair when I take care of them and oil them occasionally.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I buy "pre-owned" shoes. You just need to look close. Best pair I ever had were 25$ off of yebay.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I buy "pre-owned" shoes. You just need to look close. Best pair I ever had were 25$ off of yebay.


That's nasty bro, I'm not a germophobe but who knows how much sweat or athletes foot or fungus is in work boots. Buy new


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plus when they are broken in, they conform to original purchasers feet.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

One of my buddies bought a pair of boots. Didn't like them. Sold to another buddy. Bought them back a year later. No thanks!


----------



## JohnHager (Mar 20, 2016)

Timberland is my first choice


----------



## Leaky Lou (Jan 1, 2016)

I just bought two more pair of Belleville boots. Summer is coming. 

I got them online for half of retail. Love the pair I have now. Close to tennis shoe feel.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just retired my red wings. Picked up two pairs of Danners.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

several brands..all new..used boots..skanky...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

My current pair of boots was given to me, they are just tan current issue gi, nothing special. My buddies nephew sent them to him but apparently a military 10 is like a 13 and didn't fit him. So free new boots is pretty tits. I really want side zips. If I go in anything over 3" of water I just throw on the rubbers anyway. If you warm the leather and use mink oil they get pretty waterproof. even after 4 months or so of use these barely let moisture in. tested them in a flooded basement last week.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> My current pair of boots was given to me, they are just tan current issue gi, nothing special. My buddies nephew sent them to him but apparently a military 10 is like a 13 and didn't fit him. So free new boots is pretty tits. I really want side zips. If I go in anything over 3" of water I just throw on the rubbers anyway. If you warm the leather and use mink oil they get pretty waterproof. even after 4 months or so of use these barely let moisture in. tested them in a flooded basement last week.



Man I don't see how you wear those awful things they gave us. First thing I did outta basic was buy some Rockys! (I still rotate my S2Vs every few days, or when it's a wet jobber)

Got a new pair of Justin slip on work boots Sunday, 190 bucks  I hope they are able to hold up like my last pair of Rockys did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Just retired my red wings. Picked up two pairs of Danners.


You recommended Danner on this thread back in August. I needed a new pair and took your recommendation. They have probably been the best boots I have owned, definitely seem to hold up better than Redwing.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Dunham is my favorite. It got bought by New Balance and that was a good fit.


(Get it? Good fit?)


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> You recommended Danner on this thread back in August. I needed a new pair and took your recommendation. They have probably been the best boots I have owned, definitely seem to hold up better than Redwing.


I picked up two pairs. 

The top are 50oz, gortex to the top. Extremely comfortable.

Middle are lighter than a pair of crosstrainers and some basketball shoes. I like tall boots, and they only make this style in tall in multicam, but they make a 6" in a brown color. I believe the model is Melee.

Bottom are my winter boots. Also gortex to the top, 1200g insulation super warm.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Did a sewer line today so they are pretty muddy but these boots are holding up well. Need to order another pair to have a set to keep clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> I picked up two pairs.
> 
> The top are 50oz, gortex to the top. Extremely comfortable.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Top are the light ones. Bottom are the gortex.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plumberkc said:


> Did a sewer line today so they are pretty muddy but these boots are holding up well. Need to order another pair to have a set to keep clean.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whenever I get new boots the old ones go on the truck for the digs or nasty jobs


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Instead of starting a new one, I'm gonna bring this thread back from the dead! So everyone always talks about boots. Everyone seems to have their own preference, sometimes based on what type of plumbing you do. What I haven't seen is what type of socks you recommend with your boots. I just picked up a new pair of high dollar boots and decided I need some high dollar socks to go with them!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

A good pair of thick cotton or mostly cotton socks are comfy and at the end of each day I spray some lysol to keep the stink to a minimum, as bacteria is what causes the bad boot odor inside( stepping in raw sewage doesnt help either and thats another reason to use lysol on the outside too)......


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Funny this has been brought up, i was at the store recently and saw socks labeled that they were specifically designed for work boots. I believe they had built in odor eliminating properties. I don't remember the brand or price, but they weren't cheap.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> A good pair of thick cotton or mostly cotton socks are comfy and at the end of each day I spray some lysol to keep the stink to a minimum, as bacteria is what causes the bad boot odor inside( stepping in raw sewage doesnt help either and thats another reason to use lysol on the outside too)......


Yeah, I noticed Carhartt and some others have work boot socks that have moisture wicking and cushioning but don't have much cotton in them


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I never wear socks, they clash with my muddy girl camo crocs.


Haha, sorry, I'm bored.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> Funny this has been brought up, i was at the store recently and saw socks labeled that they were specifically designed for work boots. I believe they had built in odor eliminating properties. I don't remember the brand or price, but they weren't cheap.


thats just a layer of activated charcoal, just like all the scent lock hunting clothes..also they sell inserts that suppose to kill odor too...but it doesnt kill the bacteria, and the bacteria also causes athletes foot..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> I never wear socks, they clash with my muddy girl camo crocs.
> 
> 
> Haha, sorry, I'm bored.


just set up a target and practice, tell anyone that hears shots its just one of those slap hammers with the .22 blanks for fastening stuff to concrete..:laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just set up a target and practice, tell anyone that hears shots its just one of those slap hammers with the .22 blanks for fastening stuff to concrete..:laughing:


Hmm, great idea. All I have are CCI Stingers right now, they are a bit louder than normal, but that excuse might still work.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm still an advocate of combat boots, you can't beat them. 

I've wore my Rocky SV2'S and my Nike SFB'S since i was discharged, the only thing that can hold a candle is Redwing's.



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Redwood said:


> :thumbup:Chippewa Boots...:thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup:Made in Murica!:thumbup:


Ordered a pair, the assembled in the us ones. I like the quality, but they were too narrow so they're going back. Right size shipped this morning.

I'm not looking forward to breaking in new boots, but these look like great quality that will last for years... and at $305 they damn well better!


----------



## coil1942 (Jun 14, 2017)

Can't believe no one has mentioned White's boots,expensive but well worth the money. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

